# cleaning tips needed for newbie :)



## yummybear (Jul 29, 2009)

hi everyone,

I have recently bought a 1956 Raleigh sport from a vintage bike shop (at a crazy newbie price, I am sure).  It's in semi-mint condition... there are a lot of rust marks every where (both fenders look grimy/rusty inside), the seat is pretty beat up (some tearing but still comfy), the tail reflector is broken and the rear fender shows scratches and some rust.

Photos here:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlespacemachine/

I would like to do a better clean up job than the bike shop did...   I have been told that it's all original (except for new tires) so I am not really suppose to paint or restore it.  BUT the clean up job this guy did is VERY inspiring (I know his bike is a good 20 years younger than mine)...  

http://velospace.org/node/16050

So... my question is... how should I clean this bike so it stops rusting and returns to it's former glossy glory?  (bike shop guy said I could paint it with clear coat of something..  should I?  Would it ruin it's value?) I would also like to fix the back fender so it's less scratchy and white again.  Can someone give me tips on how to clean this bike but without me screwing it up?

Some cosmetic changes I am thinking about:

- change out the tires to cream
- replace the current saddle with a new brooks saddle
- add a bike lamp
- add a bike mirror
- maybe change the grip to match saddle color

So if someone can point me in the right direction on an effective way to get rid of rust and to seal the bike so it's rust proof... I would really appreciated!


----------



## JLarkin (Jul 30, 2009)

I would not spray any clear on it.  Here are a few things for your consideration, all relatively inexpensive and can be done at home:

1.  Get some "Ospho".  Go to skybryte.com and click on the contact us link.  Call the number and ask who carries it in your area.  This is a rust converter that contains phosphoric acid (hence the abbreviated name).  It will not harm the paint but will turn the rust black and neutralize it.  It is thin as water but will be sticky for a week after it dries; you won't need a large quantity.  Follow the safety tips on the bottle and apply with a paper towel, wiping off the excess afterward. It will leave a whitish residue that you brush off afterward.  You can neatly touch-up the outside of the fender with an artist brush and some enamel that matches - one tiny bottle of model car paint in black and white each is probably enough for your whole bike.  Use the Ospho on the inside of the fenders also after removing the flaky rust with some steel wool.  Then paint the inside of the fenders with some black Rustoleum  spraypaint.  Mask off the outside of the fender so you do not get overspray from the spraypaint on the outside paint (cover any holes where screws go through with tape as well).   

2.   Once you remove the tires, the wheels can be cleaned several ways.  Some people use vinegar and "0000" steel wool to scrub away the rusty spots.  CLR lime remover and the same "0000" steel wool works well also.  "0000" steel wool is superfine and is really the only grade of steel wool that will not harm your wheels.  It takes alot of scrubbing and you'll need to use rubber gloves.  Your fingers will be sore afterward but your rims will look really nice.  Polish with some chrome cleaner afterward.  All of these products can be found at Walmart for sure, possibly elsewhere.  

So here is your shopping list:

small bottle of Ospho
two Testors bottles of model car paint - white and black
one artist paint brush or hobby paint brush - small
one can of Rustoleum spraypaint
one package of 0000 steel wool
one container of CLR lime remover
one package of kitchen rubber gloves
one pair of safety glasses
2" wide roll of green painters tape
8 oz bottle of Turtle Wax chrome polish

I presume you have a tool kit capable of removing the fenders and wheels.  Be sure and use penetrating oil on all screws and bolts a day before removal so they do not break.


----------

